# 3 pt hitch won't work - don't know where the levers are



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Just got this 2010 and don't know which lever is what or which  
Hi . 
Posted this in a thread but thought I should start over ... so here goes .. 

I don't have a manual ... I am pursuing that . I know I need one BAD .
Just got this tractor 4 days ago .. it has set outside for a year or two ... got it running good .. but still needs carb work . probably mostly dirty . 

MAIN PROBLEM .. 3 pt will not work ..... and when I try the lever on the left of the driver seat - sounds like something is grinding .. 

The levers on the dash either don't do anything or WON'T move .. 
here is a video explaining it a little better . 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXNRkt-y8BA[/ame]

Thanks a lot .. 

Gary (my email is [email protected] if I am not notified - not sure how this forum works .. thanks again )


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gdtractor, 

Welcome aboard the tractor forum. 

You definitely need an operators manual for your tractor. There are ample sources for manuals on the internet. Ebay should have a number available...$25-$30.

The lever that "grinds" is your PTO lever. Idle the engine down as low as it will go and push the clutch all the way down. It should shift to the engaged position, maybe with a brief grind. If not, you may need a clutch adjustment.

Video is a blank...no go.


----------



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

*Thanks Sixbales*

Thanks so much .. great info ... learning a lot !! 

gdtractor


----------



## gdtractor (Sep 20, 2006)

Got my 3 pt. hydraulic to work .. thanks for the info . 

https://youtu.be/l596I0eyuBk

Thanks again 
Gary


----------

